# Questhelper Addon für RoM?



## Vervane (24. Juli 2009)

Hi

ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand so was wien Questhelper Addon für RoM kennt.
Und ein DL Link wäre praktisch^^


----------



## Vigilantus (24. Juli 2009)

Vervane schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand so was wien Questhelper Addon für RoM kennt.
> Und ein DL Link wäre praktisch^^


Questwiz

Vigilantus


----------



## dedennis (25. Juli 2009)

Schau mal HIER


----------



## Alexon88 (19. Mai 2010)

es soll auch ein wirkliches 

"Questhelper" geben. aber finden kann ich es nicht...


----------



## Kæran (19. Mai 2010)

Advanced Quest Book
zeigt auf der Map wohin du musst und bei wem du die Quest wieder abgeben musst.
Außerdem gibt es noch Zusatzinformationen zu den Eliteskill-Händler und den Portpunkten


----------

